# ACSI books



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Where are they


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I pre ordered the ACSI books through vicarious books last year and mine arrives a couple of weeks before christmas.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm the same as Wakk44, the books were pre-ordered from Vicarious books and arrived before Christmas. Suggest you call whoever you ordered them from and chase it up.

Sandy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

in the locker in my motorhome


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Along with all my other travel guides,in a box in my lounge. :lol:


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

The ACSI web site says you should allow 21 days for delivery in Europe.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And they won't come any sooner if you keep starting new threads! :roll:


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

It was a spring back Zebedee,Sorry,Bill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got my spring well under control! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*ASCI BOOKS*

Many of us are abroad at this time of year (which is why we use ASCI) and collecting the new cards is always a problem.

I have e mailed them twice to suggest an online membership system..............your passport proves who you are and the site checks on line that you are a paid up member.......................printing new books every year is also wasteful and unnecessary as many of us search for sites on line (unless you specifically request a book)
And what happens if you lose your flimsy paper card.

The more people who contact them to suggest this the more likely the are to become digital..........................it's the future !!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Got mine too, but I hate the map book in the back. Much prefer the large map we use to get.

Wobby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Along with others mine arrived weeks ago. 

I am just waiting for the App to become downloadable and I shall then revert to that. If I had a choice I would happily pay a bit MORE for the app and forgo the books. 

In case you havent seen it the app (Ipad, Android etc) is a downloadable version of the book but its DOESNT require internet access to use it. 

You can search via name or simply zoom in to an area on the map you can then click on each of the sites and get opening times directions reviews in fact all you get with the books. Smaller, more compact, easier to use, cheaper, simply brilliant in my view. 

The current app is LAST years and is now out of date.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Plodders said :- The current app is LAST years and is now out of date.


No it isn't Plodders.

The new one came out last evening. I've downloaded it and it works fine.

Don't forget you have to purchase it online first, using the code on your ACSI discount card. That caught me out at first.

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/extra-information/app/

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Zeb !!!

I have not checked my home emails since late yesterday afternoon (curently on lunch break :wink: :wink: ) at work using their internet access.

I purchased the App last week and had an email saying I would be notified when its available. That will be a job for later, thanks for the "heads up" 

Better get back to what I should be doing now i suppose :roll:


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

My books always arrive just before Christmas, direct from ACSI at 9.95 euro's. Join the club - its a lot cheaper and more efficient!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

> OldWomble said:-My books always arrive just before Christmas, direct from ACSI at 9.95 euro's. Join the club - its a lot cheaper and more efficient!


Likewise! I set up a D/D with ACSI two years ago and dont have to worry about ordering every year. It always arrives just before Christmas and as OldWomble says, cheaper than anywhere else.

Caulkhead


----------



## daddybaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone, daddy baz here im a first timer on the site could anyone recommend best books for aires in france Thanks


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*French Aires*

Daddybaz, Welcome.

Try All the Aires France - follow this link

www.vicarious-shop.com/All-the-Aires-France-North-and-South-5th-edition.html

Kenp


----------



## daddybaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks KENP


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Can the ACSI app be use on more than one device, we have iPhones and pads, or is it locked into one device.? 


Wobby


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*ACSI BOOK*

You see mine also arrives just before Christmas at my UK address ...............unfortunately at this time of year I am traveling (which is why I have an ACSI card) and I have to plan where I will be around the ACSI card delivery

The new books (call them trees) contain only a few changes from the previous year and are unnecessary (unless you particularly want a book) as it is all on line or on the app.

PLEASE the more people who contact them the more likely they are to go digital................it really is the future !!!!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

> Wobby wrote:-Can the ACSI app be use on more than one device, we have iPhones and pads, or is it locked into one device.?


I think the answer is yes, you can download onto more than one device. I initially downloaded the App onto my hudl. After reading your question, I have just successfully downloaded onto my Samsung smartphone. The first download required me to enter the 6 digit number on the 2015 discount card and then pay Euro3.59 to Acsi. The second download didn't! Once I had downloaded from the Google Play Store I only had to enter my email and password for my Acsi a/c in order to activate the App. As with other Apps it seems you only need to pay once to download onto multiple devices.

Caulkhead


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes - same here.

Dave


----------

